# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Heatsinks

## DrLuigi

Hey guys,

I've seen some heatsinks on Thingiverse lately, That makes me think if PLA/ABS is a good heat conductor?
As my Stepper motors get realy hot (Y is quiet hot) To perhaps make a heatsink in ABS and do some thermalpaste on it and try to stick it on the motor?

But i first wanted to know if this was legit, or pretty useless.

Thanks!

----------


## ciutateivissa

DrLuigi,

if the stepper motors running hot, in worst case even after a short printing time, I would reduce the current to the motor. I had a similar problem with my printer as well and after reducing the current the motor doesn´t have more than 40 degrees. If this doesn´t solve your problem it makes some sense to use a heat sink, but not made of plastics but aluminium.

----------


## DrLuigi

Well the current is quiet well, aprox 0.389 and the ideal is 0.39, so that shouldnt be the problem.

Kinda just wondered if plastic wouldnt conduct it a bit either  :Wink:  would make it easyer then hunting down a to small/to big heatsink ^^

----------


## MeoWorks

Nah, plastic isn't a good conductor of energy, more than likely it'll insulate the motor haha.

I buy small 1cmx1cm video card heatsinks and stick then to the metal parts of my motors, keeps then nice and cool  :Smile:

----------


## DrLuigi

So you paste 8-9 heatsinks on your motors?
Do you have a fan on em, So before the heatsinks it was to hot to touch and now it is okay? right?

I am considering to buy this: https://www.dx.com/p/high-performanc...8#.U08UP_l_sj0
For my X and Y, Not for my E as it isnt that hot, aprox 50-70c i guess, and i guess it could cut the cables/trap the cables.

Should fit it just right  :Wink:  hopefuly it isnt thicker then the advertised 1cm tho, else it wont :P

----------


## MeoWorks

My heatsinks came with very thin adhesive so no paste needed. I stick about 6 on each motor and have a fan on them. This keeps the motor extremely cool to the touch. Motors used to be hot-ish, like they'll burn if you leave your finger on for too long haha. Like a hot tingle, nothing too extreme.

----------


## RP Iron Man

Plastic heat sink is a big no-no since it will just insulate the steppers. You don't really need a heat sink on the steppers if you have a fan blowing on them. Even a cheap fan strapped to the stepper will keep it cool.

Eric

----------


## KDog

I have a fan attached to my extruder stepper with zit-ties.  It keeps it completely cool where it was hot enough to burn before.

----------


## DrLuigi

Thanks guys,

I guess i will buy 2 heatsinks, with some thermal paste and a little bit of fast glue, and look if it keeps it on the Stepper motors,
On the Y wich sometimes skips, i will use that and a fan to cool it off.
The X isnt a big problem, but is to hot so i will just do a heatsink on it and it will be good enough i guess  :Wink:

----------


## jimc

Nothing wrong with some extra precaution but if your steppers are running that hot then you need to go into your firmware and turn the current down. I can run my printer all day long and the steppers are barely warm. The extruder is a bit warmer but you could never burn yourself on it. I have no heat sinks or fans on them at all. The printer is metal so there is some heat transfer there im sure.

----------


## DrLuigi

> Nothing wrong with some extra precaution but if your steppers are running that hot then you need to go into your firmware and turn the current down. I can run my printer all day long and the steppers are barely warm. The extruder is a bit warmer but you could never burn yourself on it. I have no heat sinks or fans on them at all. The printer is metal so there is some heat transfer there im sure.


Nah ramps uses a POT meter, you cant do it within the firmware,
The voltages are pretty accurate when i last adjusted em a month ago.

Well mine could burn you if its been printing for about a hour.
But only if you keep your finger on it for a minute or so i guess, it would hurt anyhow, never tryed to burn myself  :Wink: 

Well most people that have a 3D printer from makerfarm report hot steppers.

----------


## hiram

You could make your own sinks from copper pipe caps or tubing, or aluminum.  
Just JB Weld them on.

Anything copper or aluminum to add more thermal mass and area to it.

----------

